# Has anyone purchased from kuddlebugpuppy.com?



## kristi (Mar 3, 2008)

I recently lost my 6 year old Maltese to heart disease. Not knowing what I know now I did purchase him from a pet store. I started looking for a breeder in NJ, NY or PA. Does anyone know anything about kuddlebugpuppy.com?

Thanks


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Have you looked for breeders on the AMA site?

Listed by State

And I'd check this thread too:
Questions to Ask Breeders

I'd check those links out to find a breeder. I know nothing about this specific breeder, but I personally wouldn't buy from there.

I know there are several very good breeders in that area! I'm not sure exactly which ones though 

I'm sure more people will post with their opinions as well.

 Good luck and we are here to help you find a happy, HEALTHY, puppy! :welcometosm:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> I recently lost my 6 year old Maltese to heart disease. Not knowing what I know now I did purchase him from a pet store. I started looking for a breeder in NJ, NY or PA. Does anyone know anything about kuddlebugpuppy.com?
> 
> Thanks[/B]



It appears they breed multiple breeds which isn't a good sign at all. 
They also do not breed to show, evidently. I would investigate other
breeders. Have you checked out the AMA
list of breeders by state? http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't know anything about them but it might be in your best interest to do some more research. It's hard to see with the stained faces and short haircuts but it doesn't look like they have the nicest looking maltese I have ever seen.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that everyone has given you good advice. I steer clear of this breeder, personally. She is breeding four different breeds and doesn't seem to show her dogs. The AMA is a great resource to help find a reputable breeder.

Welcome to SM and good luck with your puppy search! :biggrin:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

FYI, her prices are pretty much in line with reputable breeders for a pet quality from very good lines! So you probably won't be saving much if any money by buying from that site.

Cyndi


----------

